# Oooo Buckshot Lead For Hunting?



## capt eddie (Oct 9, 2012)

Does anyone use OOOO 38Cal buskshot lead for hunting. This is the toxic lead. At $34 dollars for 600 it looks like a cheap way to shot lead. They have them up to 50cal. 8 LBS for $34. The site is Ballistic Products. I hope I am not stepping on toes.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

thats the size i'm looking for! thanks for link!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Aside from the toxic part, lead is the best ammo.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've used #000 (.36 cal / 9.1mm) a lot.

Very effective, especially at speeds of 250fps or greater.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

_Have been looking for a good deal on hunting led. This may be it!_

_Thanks_


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

For a good clean consistent kill on rabbits and squirrels with 38 cal. or oooo buckshot in lead you need about 200 FPS or 7 FPE (energy). For the same energy with ooo buckshot you need a speed of 214 fps. Both at these speeds are quite satisfactory. -- Tex


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I would think that the nickel plated lead in #000 or .360 could be a very nice compromise for those that don't want to worry about lead contamination, (or who have a habit of licking their fingers between shots?) not sure what shipping for 8lbs would be, but it might be cost competitive with most other lead ammo I've seen for those who don't want to cast their own.


----------

